# Tail Light Assy Lamp Bulb Types?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone know the standard bulb type of the three bulb types in our tail lamp assys? 

Not GM P/Ns-- I'm looking for _types_ so that I can cross-ref for brighter bulbs.

TIA!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK. Disregard- I moved to brighter overhead light so i could read the damned things...

1155 (Reverse)

1155A (Turn)

1157 (Tail / Brake)

So there.

Anyone know of a good one-stop source for brighter lamps?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

www.sylvania.com

Low beam headlamp
H11-55W 

High beam headlamp
H9-65W 

Parking light
1157A 
1157AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style
1157ALL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Front turn signal
1157A 
1157AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style
1157ALL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Rear turn signal
1156A 
1156AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style
1156ALL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Tail light
1157 
1157LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Stop light
1157 
1157LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Fog/Driving light
H11-55W 

Back up light
1156 
1156LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Front sidemarker
168 

Glove box
6418 

Map light
DE3175 

Step/Courtesy light
161


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

someone has too much time on his hands :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

I told ya, I am a VERY helpful and resourceful kind of guy.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

and bored.....HAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

just a little, yeah, but when the time comes when you need that info, yall be thankin me!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Thx Mike. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Your welcome Groucho! Glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I just noticed that there's no 1157 halogen or Silverstar...I wonder how bright the amber Silverstar (1157AST) is...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

one way to find out........


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

So you tint your tail lights and then put in brighter bulbs :rofl: jk my dad wants to do the same thing on his Silverado SS pickup.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

those are nice trucks. Need a blower on em though.....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> those are nice trucks. Need a blower on em though.....


.....entirely too heavy, even with a blower, but still a nice truck though. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, if they can get a G500 Benz to a 13.2 anything is possible.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Update-

Halogens weren't going to work- WAY too hot. But I did find some direct-from-Japan superbright 35/5W 1157 bulbs on the Interwebby thingmie that seem to work pretty damned well.

Problem solved.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Update-
> 
> Halogens weren't going to work- WAY too hot. But I did find some direct-from-Japan superbright 35/5W 1157 bulbs on the Interwebby thingmie that seem to work pretty damned well.
> 
> Problem solved.


Why not use 2357's in place of the 1157's. My mid 80's Suburban benefitted from this immensely as the gmc taillamps were rather dim. :cool 
Amber 2357's really woke up the bright brake lamps, and if you think they're too hot, try 2057's.


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------

